# Kentucky Snow Pros



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

Thought I'd start a thread for us guys down south. I'm wondering how many in Ky have started using brine?


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

we don't get much snow around here last few years its gotten a little better


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

No, we don't get much snow, but it does a lot of freezing rain and sleet. Are you using any brine?


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

It is nice to see a thread started for those of us in Ky. If for nothing more than some local camaraderie. I've been a stalker to the Ohio thread for years, those guys seem very knowledgeable and informative, however their weather is a lot different than ours. 
Brine usage in the northern part of the state is scarce, but seems to be gaining in popularity. I myself have done a small amount of research but as of yet failed to pull the trigger.
By the way, this is my first post, sorry if my formatting is off.:waving:


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm down in the western part of the state and our weather is different than the Louisville area too. It would be nice to just get snow without all the freezing rain first. Sure would make my life easier. I'm making brine with a calcium mix. Started with Bare Ground last year. That crap is expensive! Built my own brine maker because I'm cheap like that.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

In my opinion, one of the reasons liquids are not as popular in my region(as far as a pre-treatment) is because a lot of our snows start off as rain. 
Barry


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Malco;1907778 said:


> In my opinion, one of the reasons liquids are not as popular in my region(as far as a pre-treatment) is because a lot of our snows start off as rain.
> Barry


That, and the fact that most of our snows are heavy and wet, way too much moisture content for liquids to work effectively on a consistent basis.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

rubidriver;1906420 said:


> No, we don't get much snow, but it does a lot of freezing rain and sleet. Are you using any brine?


No I haven't and I haven't seen anyone in my area using any either


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

98Chevy2500;1908103 said:


> That, and the fact that most of our snows are heavy and wet, way too much moisture content for liquids to work effectively on a consistent basis.


Good point!


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody hear of any action in the near future for our area?
I'm starting to get a little bored!


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

qualitylawn;1908113 said:



> No I haven't and I haven't seen anyone in my area using any either


I'm going all out this year, carrying 500 gal brine and 2500# salt. Got one very large customer that requested brine. About 12 acres.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Malco;1909903 said:


> Anybody hear of any action in the near future for our area?
> I'm starting to get a little bored!


Nothing/little till at least end of next week....temps starting to drop


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

The only consolation I can think of to this winters lack of snow so far is the possibility of the big salt companies choking on a little bit of their overpriced salt!
What's your thoughts? Just thinking!


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not worried yet myself. There are still 10-11 weeks of possible bad weather ahead. I doubt the salt companies care that much. They have already sold a bunch at the higher prices, and the little guys get hammered the most.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

My thought was with weak snow totals that they would have to sit on a bunch, especially with so much being imported.

P.s. I agree that there is still a lot of winter left, I was just trying to stir up some chatter!


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Malco;1911354 said:


> My thought was with weak snow totals that they would have to sit on a bunch, especially with so much being imported.
> 
> P.s. I agree that there is still a lot of winter left, I was just trying to stir up some chatter!


Guess ROY didn't need to import after all, last I heard his ship had not come into port yet....


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

rubidriver;1911311 said:


> I'm not worried yet myself. There are still 10-11 weeks of possible bad weather ahead. I doubt the salt companies care that much. They have already sold a bunch at the higher prices, and the little guys get hammered the most.


Yep, we generally get our heaviest snows jan - march, sometimes into april. Ground is too warm right now for much to stick.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

Maybe next week guys! Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

We had some flurries this am, almost covered the ground and roads, then it quit. Mondays forecast looks promising and the very cold temps now will prompt some work I hope.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

As Yukon Cornelius would say.....uhm, nothin!


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm thinking my guys are going to starve this winter! LOL


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

rubidriver;1925576 said:


> I'm thinking my guys are going to starve this winter! LOL


Hopefully things will pick up a bit in the second half. 
According to accuwx it's supposed to stay pretty quiet thru the end of the month. Maybe they will be "inaccurate" like usual.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey rubidriver, any luck today? I heard rumors that there was a little snow in the southern half of the state today. I was hoping maybe you got to play a little


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey guys i just want to subscribe, im also on the ohio thread because there is a few cincy guys on trere


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

Didn't get to play much till today. Added extra Calcium to the brine and hit it this afternoon. Calling for 8-12 inches in the next 18 hours. Just enough to keep me busy, and buy mamma a ticket to FL in a few weeks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

If any body needs help I would be glad to come down and help. My brother is in bowling Green so it would be a good family trip.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I would be happy to come down and help if anyone needs anything. 2-5 trucks and a few skids. I'm 2.5 hrs from lexington


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

You guys are getting hit hard. We have a tractor with a blower that could be put to use. Also trucks with front and rear plows.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

well you ask you shall receive here goes the snow, Greetings from MI


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

When it snows, it snows. Valentines weekend we got 10-12 inches and some of it is still on the ground. It was great to have that new 8' snow pusher. Worked my butt off for a week moving snow and getting ready for the next one. Should hit Wednesday. Still need to get rid of several tons of salt.


----------



## Malco (Oct 17, 2013)

Things up this way have been pretty busy also. It's funny how things usually seem to average out. I am extremely thankful!


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

If this snow actually hits as forecast, I'll nearly double my billing for the year, and be ahead of last years total.


----------



## sealcoatindy (Dec 15, 2011)

Thinking about coming down in the morning if Indy doesn't get much snow. If anybody needs a hand give me a call 317-508-8565. Will probably bring a cummins with boss v and Chevy with a straight blade. I can bring more if the need arises.


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

Was funny to pull up to one of my hotels I service and see all the out of state trucks with plows in the lot I was going to clear on the 4th and 5th.


----------



## moremph (Dec 19, 2007)

anybody try any brine last year? I have been thinking about it


----------



## rubidriver (Mar 27, 2014)

I geared up for one of my customers with 12 acres of lots to be done. Turned out that they already had a huge supply of salt on hand, and since we only had 3 snows I didn't get to try it out on them. My hotels liked being able to delay the freezeup, but all three snows we got last winter were in the 6-10 inch range and totally overwhelmed the brine for keeping the lots clear, but the brine did make it a lot eaiser to plow after the snow. BTW I'm in Paducah, our snow is different from what you guys get up in the Louisville area. What little I used it on light snows it did a good job.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

anybody in kentucky need help for the upcoming storm. Willing to travel to help lots of equipment sitting idle


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

rubidriver;1925576 said:


> I'm thinking my guys are going to starve this winter! LOL


How did you know


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

How you guy doing down there


----------

